# Bed extension for Delta 46-460....



## Keith Heyer (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anybody installed/used one of these? I am just wondering if there are any alignment issues?

I need to install one and was wondering if it is worth the money?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Nov 12, 2012)

I ordered mine last year shortly after Xmas, but didn't get a chance to get it set up until about a month ago when I finally got my shop rebuilt and tools replaced due to a hot water tank bursting and flooding my basement while gone taking care of my mom. I am now back to doing a bit of turning and did a couple of tool handles that were 18" long a few weeks back. The bed extension has turned my Delta 46-460 into a full sized lathe and I've had absolutely no alignment problems at all. It was worth the price in my opinion.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## airborne_r6 (Nov 12, 2012)

Absolutely love mine, no issues with alignment at all.


----------



## Wdcrvr (Nov 12, 2012)

*Lathe Extension*

Keith ... an alternative to buying the Delta extension is to make one.  Here is a 12" extension that I built.  It enabled me to get the tailstock out of the way for bowl work, gave me enough bed length to make some long lathe tool handles, while still retaining compactness of the lathe for my small shop.    I keep the wooden extension rails well waxed with Johnson paste wax; alignment has been good; very solid and compact extension for my handle-turning uses and for sliding the tailstock out of the way.    WoodNet Forums: Homemade Midi-lathe Extension


Tom


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Keith, don't worry about it.  There should not be any issues.  You could bolt the tailstock to a wall and except for a toolrest, you wouldn't have any issues.  You are turning between two points and your tool is free hand on a rest.  If it were a metal lathe, it would be an entirely different issue 

Harry


----------



## Keith Heyer (Nov 13, 2012)

Wdcrvr said:


> Keith ... an alternative to buying the Delta extension is to make one. Here is a 12" extension that I built. It enabled me to get the tailstock out of the way for bowl work, gave me enough bed length to make some long lathe tool handles, while still retaining compactness of the lathe for my small shop. I keep the wooden extension rails well waxed with Johnson paste wax; alignment has been good; very solid and compact extension for my handle-turning uses and for sliding the tailstock out of the way. WoodNet Forums: Homemade Midi-lathe Extension
> 
> 
> Tom


 
That is a great solution!  I just might have to build that.


----------



## collectric (Dec 10, 2012)

Rick,
Could you give the total dimension of the lathe with the extension mounted? From outside the mounting flanges.

Thanks,
Tom




mtgrizzly52 said:


> I ordered mine last year shortly after Xmas, but didn't get a chance to get it set up until about a month ago when I finally got my shop rebuilt and tools replaced due to a hot water tank bursting and flooding my basement while gone taking care of my mom. I am now back to doing a bit of turning and did a couple of tool handles that were 18" long a few weeks back. The bed extension has turned my Delta 46-460 into a full sized lathe and I've had absolutely no alignment problems at all. It was worth the price in my opinion.
> 
> Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 10, 2012)

Keith Heyer said:


> Has anybody installed/used one of these? I am just wondering if there are any alignment issues?
> 
> I need to install one and was wondering if it is worth the money?
> 
> ...


 
I ran the tailstock over the joint and snugged it up good before tightening the bolts, it helped keep the joint in alignment. As far as the length it pretty much doubles the length of the bed.


----------



## collectric (Dec 10, 2012)

*dimension of the lathe with the extension mounted?*

Can anyone answer this question?

Can you give the total dimension of the lathe with the extension mounted? From outside the mounting flanges.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## airborne_r6 (Dec 11, 2012)

If no one has answered this before then I will measure my lathe when I get home in a few hours.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Dec 12, 2012)

I apologize, I promised this yesterday but got distracted studying and forgot.

end to end = 57" including mounting flanges; add an additional 3/4" for the handwheel
front to back = 7" widest portion of the mounting portions of the bed
front to back headstock = 11" 
height = 18" from base to top of highest switch but I believe the switches are different now


----------



## collectric (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you :good:




airborne_r6 said:


> I apologize, I promised this yesterday but got distracted studying and forgot.
> 
> end to end = 57" including mounting flanges; add an additional 3/4" for the handwheel
> front to back = 7" widest portion of the mounting portions of the bed
> ...


----------

